# my crew



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i keep asking for pictures of everyone's rats and have not yat posted any of mine so here they are!









from left to right is Twix (the mismarked berkshire agouti, age: aprox. 8 months), Tween, her sister, is on top of her (a black mismarked berkshire silkie, age: aprox. 8 months), above her is Kakushi (agouti hooded with the large dorsal stripe, age: 9 months), next her is her mother Iedani (another agouti hooded, age: aprox. 14 months), the hairless is the middle is Sweetipie (a contributing factor to why i'm keeping my current boyfriend for a very long time! she was the best christmas present i got this year, age: aprox. 3 months), the big fat one is Spider (a black self, 26 months) and the camera shy one is my foster baby Violet (a black hooded, age: aprox. 11-13 months).









this is Sesshoumaru (the cat) and Spider. Spider absolutely LOVES Sessho's big fluffy tail and for the most part he doesn't seem to mind, so long as i don't take blackmail photos anyway... *grins*

i have many more pictures of the rats, past and present in my photobucket account. http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y12/Twitch-6/rats/?start=all (tell me if this link works or not, i'm not sure i did this part right)


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Sesshoumaru is absolutely gorgeous! And the rats are too bad, either  (j/k!)

The link took me to a log in page and requested a password...


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

You need to give the password to the guest log in.

Thats what it said, I believe? Or you need to make your account public.

But yeah the link sends me to a log in page aswell.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

ok, i'll fix that soon


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*love them!*

 You have a lot of little ones! they are all such cuties!! awesome that they all get along. I want to put my female & male together but she's sick right now so i can't .


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

alright, i've set a friends password. when you go to the link type"rats" in the password and you're in.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Sesshoumaru and Spider are twins! LMAO, So cute!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

sesshoumaru is the big brother of all my rats but spider particularly adores him! when spider and snicketts had their babies sesshoumaru would chase the other cats all the way down stairs. normally he's a very quite, docile if michivous cat but when the babies were small he was as ferice with the other cats as a mother cat is over her kittens. it was kinda cute! then when the babies got old enough to play he would let them cawl all over him and chase him around. when he wanted to get away he would jump up on the tv. he used to tease them with his tail by sitting down and swishing it in fromt of their noses. sessho is one specail boy but i dare say he's a bit of laughing stock with the other cats of the house being a ratty lover and all. i don't think squeaks quite understands why he plays with the "food"....


----------

